# HOME  MADE BORING  HEAD--with 10 pictures



## smallfly (May 4, 2014)

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/boring/boring.html

  above is link to plans for boring head.  l used  12L14 steel. billy g. posted one he made last year from brass.  like him--i also admit to slightly  altering planned drawings.  i just can't help myself. ask urself--''why buy an import tool for $65 when u can buy $$500 worth of new tooling and make ur own tool''?? makes perfect sense to me.  da    see pics--thanks for watchin .  re  steve  in mt.


----------



## chuckorlando (May 4, 2014)

Very nice. When doing your math, if you just carry the one it works out perfect:lmao:


----------



## smallfly (May 4, 2014)

the biggest challenge for me this week ---was the fact that i have ''posted  a'' LINK''  and   it was actually posted in a ''HIGH LITED fashion --and the link really works this time. i notta be a computer ''geek'' out here in ''no--where'' mt.  now if i can only learn to spell. this stuff is not ez.  re  steve  in   mt.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 4, 2014)

I waited before posting this. I wanted to see others works. You all  have done some nice work. 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=11026

 "Billy G"


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 4, 2014)

smallfly said:


> http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/boring/boring.html
> 
> above is link to plans for boring head.  l used  12L14 steel. billy g. posted one he made last year from brass.  like him--i also admit to slightly  altering planned drawings.  i just can't help myself. ask urself--''why buy an import tool for $65 when u can buy $$500 worth of new tooling and make ur own tool''?? makes perfect sense to me.  da    see pics--thanks for watchin .  re  steve  in mt.


True Artistry in Metal and Light. .......
BLJHB


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 4, 2014)

beautiful work on the boring head


----------



## echesak (May 5, 2014)

Really nice job.  I'm definitely of the DIY school.

Thanks for sharing, 

Eric


----------



## markknx (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work thanks for sharing.
Mark


----------



## RandyM (May 6, 2014)

smallfly said:


> ask urself--''why buy an import tool for $65 when u can buy $$500 worth of new tooling and make ur own tool''?? makes perfect sense to me.  da    see pics--thanks for watchin .  re  steve  in mt.



 Actually it does Steve. Think of it this way, you just got $435 of FUN, ENTERTAINMENT, PLEASURE, AND SATISFACTION out of this project. Not mention you can always point to it and say "I made that." (with a big smile).

Oh, that really turned out nice, something you should be PROUD of.  :thumbzup3:


----------



## Rapscallion (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting your project and the link. You did it very well. :thumbzup:


----------



## trukker (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your willingness to share your gifts.  You are a great mentor for many!


----------



## boodogboo (May 13, 2014)

? What dove tail did you use, and do you have the prints on it I would like to make one myself.:thinking:


----------



## smallfly (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HOME  MADE BORING  HEAD--with 10 pictures &  more info than u  will ever need*



boodogboo said:


> ? What dove tail did you use, and do you have the prints on it I would like to make one myself.:thinking:[/QUOTE-----
> 
> the ''link'' to the prints can be found  at beginning of my blog see entry #  1  . the dovetail cutter was bought from enco tools -part ## 367--0060 . cost is $$ 18.67 . it is hi speed steel. the steel body of boring head was made of 12 L 14 steel. when i cut the dove tail in the steel i used a ''KOOLMISTER '' AND SPRAYED AIR  /WATER mix through entire cut. same procedure when cutting brass ''gib''.  cutters as we all know are $$$-soooo buy a koolmister they are really GREAT. THEY WILL FLUSH THE CHIPS out ahead of  cutter teeth   and they also cool cutting bits and save u $$$$. i cringed when i saw price but really they are worth price of admission. i do not have flood cooling on bp. mill and really do not need it. mister will do the job just fine. now u ask ????
> how deep of a cut will i make with  ''dovetail cutter''??  when's it gonna break?? --wellll- the deepest cut i made in either the steel or brass was .015 deep.remember i flushed out cut with ''koolmister''  i just gritted my teeth and guessed ---u only gonna buy 1 cutter -and sure don't wanna brake the mother.  next ??  how we gonna hold the brass when we cut the ''gib'' ??
> ...


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 14, 2014)

This fixturing plate is neat, I'll copy the idea for other things


----------



## boodogboo (May 14, 2014)

Oh I see it after I made the comment, Thanks for all the helpful info it goes a long way.


----------

